# Sulawesi Starry Night at BA's Scarb



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I was at BA's Scarb today and saw a sign on a tank that said Sulawesi Starry Night shrimp. I didn't see any in the tank and asked if they would be getting more in. I was told to call on Sunday and speak to the fishroom manager to get more info. Did anyone else see these shrimp there? How did they look if you saw them?
Thanks Matt


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I saw them but they were all babies with no colour. I think I saw 3-4 and 1 dead one lol when I was there


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> I saw them but they were all babies with no colour. I think I saw 3-4 and 1 dead one lol when I was there


Thanks for the reply. 
Can you let everyone know if you see Sulawesi shrimp in the future?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

ya sure, and they also sell zebra and yellow shrimp at lucky's now I was soo tempted to get the yellow since they were mostly female and all berried!!! I think it was 5 for $10 but I'm still recycling my 20 gallon with ada amazonia I, pj's pets at scarborough town centre also got new shipment of fire red cherries.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Unless they are keeping those Sulawesi's in a separate tank with proper substrate and heating, they will NOT live! Most of them need very high PH to survive. Sulawesi shrimps are *very fragile *and any lack of attention to their environment will result in their deaths! 

If you want more info on these types of shrimps just ask either Jiang 604 or Harold from the Menagerie. They both have experience with Sulawesi and can tell you what you need to know before you go spending all your $$$ on these.

Out of all of the Sulawesi shrimps, the Cardinal is the easiest one to keep, all others are very finicky and most people have lost them within a short period of time.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That 'Starry Night' shrimps is in fact, white orchid shrimp.

A month ago, when I was buying yellow nose sulawesi shrimps I got two white orchid for free.

One of them was young and it was already dead when I came home.
Another one was very small and almost transparent. That shrimps hitchhike to a bag  I release it into a tank and never see it that.

I suggest you spend some time looking at shrimps before buying and get only *active shrimps*. But there is no guaranty that they will live even in a prepared tank. They die so easily


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Please keep in mind when you purchase Sulawesi shrimps from LFS that they are in heated tanks there and need to be kept at the same temp as the water they come out of....so please ask the store what the temp is in their tanks, so you can adjust yours to the same temp.

Even 1 or 2 degrees cooler will be enough to put them into shock and you will lose them from stress. I can't stress *enough* that these shrimps are NOT like CRS or any other freshwater shrimps, they are extremely hard to keep alive!

Even the best hobbyists on other forums are having trouble keeping many of the Sulawesi shrimps alive, and believe me they are EXPERTS!

Even if you rush them home and float the bag in your prepared heated, high PH setup tank, you can only add a little water from that tank into the bag over at least 6-12 hours before letting them loose in your tank. You need to monitor the acclimatization very closely, and hopefully you will be lucky enough to keep them alive.

Big LFS buy these in bulk and really don't take very good care of them right off the bat...either because they are not aware of how much work is needed to care for them, or they just figure they are like all other freshwater shrimps and if they sell them quick enough, they are off the hook if they die on you!

Best person to ask about getting Sulawesi is Harold at the Menagerie, he has brought them in several times now and can advise you on what you need to know before purchasing them.

This is the best advice I can give you....we all would love to have them, but unfortunately they are just not easy to keep....too many factors go into what they need to survive outside of the Sulawesi/Malawi lakes.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*"white orchid shrimps"*

Igor - You just may want to change the google link of the white orchid shrimps

some heavy duty "white orchid shrimps" pics as you scroll below


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yikes...not exactly family viewing material 



novice said:


> Igor - You just may want to change the google link of the white orchid shrimps
> 
> some heavy duty "white orchid shrimps" pics as you scroll below


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm sorry, I'm not controlling google's picture search engine.
However, I've modified that link a little bit. It shows more decent pictures now.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank you - much better


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

damn those are some nice shrimps....white orchids.
I'd love to get my hands on a colony.
someone in singapore successfully reached F2...


----------

